# Progesterone Blood test - Whens the right time?



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi

I'm new to this.  Just getting my head around all the abbreviations  

Does anyone please know the right time to have a progesterone blood test?  I have a cycle that ranges from about day 28 to 38 and the doctor keeps saying it's very hard to get the timing right and to really see when progesterone is low as ovulation is so difficult to pin prick.  I know the standard is supposed to be day 21 but I think that's with a regular cycle.

If anyone could please help I'd be so grateful, as my last test I was below 30 and yet the consultant just put, satisfactory in line with ovulation.. yet it should be over 30, so I'm confused :/

Thank you so much x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

It's 7 days before your period as that is the progesterone peak give or take a day or two.  In an ideal world you need to try and persuade your doctor to give you two or three blood tests in a cycle.

Your concerns about low progesterone are understandable but it may be nothing to worry about at all if your blood test was mistimed slightly.  Do you know what your level was, what cycle day was your test and what cycle day did your period arrive?


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Dudders

Thank you for your email.

I'm sorry but I'm still trying to understand the abbreviations and what they mean so I'm unsure about EDD? but I think a Congratulations is in order ?   

Please can I ask what natural cycle was... ? is that with IVF? with one drug?

My periods range from day 28 to day 38 but no drugs have been recommended to me, my average is day 33, with day 30 next.  We worked it last time to do the test on day 24 and I came on day 31.  This time we're going for day 26 assuming that I come on day 33... so confusing :/

It's as if you have to do most of the investigations yourself  

Thank you for your help  xx


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey CMJ, Im the same as you - my cycle ranges from 21 to 40 going back the last 2 years, I use an App to calculate the average which is 33, they have been getting shorter recently which may be the Clomid.
I have had day 21 bloods taken just every 3 months - it annoys me that these aren't done every cycle! & like you it is now annoying me that day 21 may be missing the right time to test, the doctor hasn't even ASKED about my cycle length I've only learnt this coming on here   
Having said that they have kept me on Clomid because the day 21 has shown above 30 (albeit slight). I wish there was a home Proges test we could do ourselves....so far this cycle all my home ovulation tests are negative and I'm at day 14 now...


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Scorpy

It's confusing isn't it! :/ What are you on Clomid for..? because you're not ovulating?

I don't think I ovulate every month.. I use the dual hormone indicator, Clearblue and I get the flashing smiley every month which is the increase in Oestrogen.. but I don't always get the LH surge.. we have spent a fortune on these kits.. 

I know what you mean about the doctor.. I had to push mine to give me a blood test because they say it's so hard to pinpoint the right time.. it's hard as the fertility clinic just want to get you onto IVF without really exploring all possible options of what could be wrong first... I just know we're running out of time.. 

I don't tend to ovulate until about day 19 on my cycle.. so yours could be later too?

Claire x


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, yes for not ovulating - although thinking back I can't even remember how they diagnosed this?
I bought the digital Clearblue kit this month - the duel hormone is more money isn't it? Do you think this kit is better?
Yeah I'm hoping for a later date in the cycle, just so frustrating as you can miss it with home kits so it would help to have a Dr monitoring us


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Scorpy, 

I do tend to find the dual hormone one better but that's only because sometimes I've totally missed my ovulation with the other monitor...or I don't ovulate, this one at least gives me a flashing smiley, which shows the rise in Oestrogen which is still a time where you can get pregnant but obviously not as likely as if you get your LH surge.. I tend to always get the flashing smileys.. sometimes longer than others, they can go on for 4 to 5 days and I don't always get a fixed smiley, so I haven't ovulated  

Good luck xx


----------

